# Historic Wood Pens



## QuakerBoy (Oct 30, 2016)

There is a local schoolhouse that a historic society is in the process of restoring.  The building was built in 1905 and had an addition added in 1917.  I was fortunate enough to get a piece of wood from the addition to make into these pens to donate to the historic society to auction to raise funds for their project. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 30, 2016)

those are pretty!  Is that American chestnut?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 30, 2016)

Bkeepr said:


> those are pretty!  Is that American chestnut?



They are heart pine.  I have loads of American Chestnut though


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 31, 2016)

awesome gesture Dude ....

and nice pens too ...


----------



## Duff (Oct 31, 2016)

Great thing to do Rich. Pens look great!!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 31, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> awesome gesture Dude ....
> 
> and nice pens too ...





Duff said:


> Great thing to do Rich. Pens look great!!



thanks guys


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 31, 2016)

Very cool that they have a story and the pens look great.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 31, 2016)

georgiaboy said:


> Very cool that they have a story and the pens look great.



yeah..pens with a story are exciting to me.  My dad and uncle went to school here.  I wish I could keep a little for myself


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 1, 2016)

That's a great thing you are doing


----------



## QuakerBoy (Nov 1, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> That's a great thing you are doing



shhhh...you may get in trouble talkin nice to a yankee 

Thanks man


----------

